# HDD enclosure for multiple hard disk drives



## S.T.A.R.S. (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey folks!

I would need the HDD enclosure that can hold up to 5 hard disk drives or more.The problem is I cannot seem to find any.
Not to mention I am from damn Croatia and many things from let's say Amazon cannot even be shipped here 

Also I need it to be able to connect it through the USB port of course.So that I can have all 5 hard disk drives present at once and use each one of them when neccessary.

If you know of some good HDD enclosure like the one I need,please let me know because I really need it.

Like the one on this picture:








Cheers everyone!


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Apr 6, 2012)

I doubt there is something you are looking for like that on the market.  The USB hard drive enclosures I have seen are for single hard drives only.


----------



## tremmor (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.google.com/search?q=mult...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

One of them should work.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Apr 6, 2012)

I found one which can contain 4 of them.And beieve it or now it ships to Croatia lol.But I will keep looking a little bit longer before I buy anything.

If you have any other ideas where I could get this that would be great!




Cheers!


----------

